# Altums



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just thought i would post a pic of a few of the Altums i just got from Canadian aquatics, Not great photo but hopefully more to come! - This is Day 2 in Tank - one of the smaller ones of the bunch have a few monster size fish super happy with them !!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. Your special order did very well at that the size they came in. I hope they are worth the wait.

They darken up nicely in your tank. A lot of people worry from looking at photo or video that the brown bar won't show. But I can see them settling in nicely.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Those Altums are gorgeous!


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Those are gorgeous altums. I'm debating myself whether I should keep altums or discus in the 75 gallon planted when I come back from my Vietnam trip next year. Right now just keeping some scalare angels


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

beautiful Altums. they seem relaxed already


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks! they were very relaxed and not afraid / skittish at all much the opposite they come to the glass and want to get fed!~ eat like pigs though im not over feeding(once a day) and they are amazing at eating algae lol they been working hard on my hair algae- Fighting a bit of edges of fins being melted in on some thinking from my long haul back up To the okanagan in the cold has a bit to play with that so hoping it starts clearing up here in a week and not get worse. Put a bit of Aqua guard in and Paraguard just to help out a bit with it hopefully so there fins dont get more attacked. They are of course usual Angels playing dominance games so hoping no ones hurting another to bad. Though they mostly school together in a pack eating lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

the not being afraid and freaking out when they notice any changes is Surprising to me though i did think they would be more, My Ph is 7.1 which is high for them but my GH and KH are low low...Still think i have some coral rock laying in there somewhere holding it up or my play sand.....that thing has been a mess just as keeping tank cleans been impossible as the fish stir stuff up now constantly....another thing to contend with maybe later...lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

awful Phone pics but fish are still doing good! Minor Pecking order going on of course...But figure id post another few photos as we creep on the 2 week mark with them!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Looks like the two or three you were worry about all heal up nicely.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

How big are they?
How big is your setup and how many do you have?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry for the unrelated question but do you know if you can mix altums with scalares?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

He has 12. They are about 3" body...


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Charles, 12 in a 90Gal right now(plus a 20gal sump). about 5gal water change a day(skip a day or 2 in there sometimes) usually Ro mixing in 2gal Tap thats been de chlorinated between to keep some trace minerals. Just setup another tank (90gal Bow) That i will be dividing these up into. I would think they could go with Normal Angels, They are a bit pushy with each other at times but generally good i think they like schooling together but want to give them more room for sure.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

# 1 tho be aware...They are Better hunters than Scalare from your LFS  I used to have 20 Cardinals, now down to 1 lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch pricey snacks! My discus did the same to mine and also shrimps. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol ouch yes they were! and the funniest is the smallest of the bunch is the most dominant he owns a nice bit of real estate lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm thinking he's gonna be a boy! lol


And New 90Gal Bow - (ignore the back ground and some coraline i still need to scrape off lol(stuffs a pain to get off)


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

trying to attach photos here, Progress after 3 weeks here! -all 12 are in this pic i see some just hid well between the mass! lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

couple more here, Everyone eating like crazy I could probably feed them till they were the shape of a tennis ball lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

few of the other fish kicking around in there


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I still think you should turn off that light   Awesome keeping... Those altums are looking fantastic.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Charles - First attempt at a youtube upload short to show feeding a bit! lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Update on these guys doing good -


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

bit of a update 3 weeks longer in :0


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

wow, doing great


----------

